# Great Purchase - Refurbished Nonetheless



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Same here… from TK. It took two shipments for me. They had dropped the first one so they returned it on their dime, and sent me a suitable one I'm VERY happy with mine.


----------



## jim1mckenna (Dec 8, 2009)

I have this planner I hate it I want to sell it and maybe buy a bigger one or the steel city one I have problems every time I use it . I am only taking like a 32nd of and the boards always get stuck and then the rollers burn the wood I have used lubercant as well, I just am unhappy with this tool and it makes me berly use it.


----------



## OhioPumpGuy (Jan 12, 2011)

does anyone have my tips to help increase the roller friction?


----------



## kshipp (Jan 21, 2008)

I just checked this out on ToolKing today and they had it for $435 shipped. I pulled the trigger and I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

To the couple of people who have commented about roller problems - 
I agree that a waxed base helps, but the biggest cause of poor material feeding is dull blades. Time to flip those blades. 
Best of luck


----------



## Live4Brew (Feb 4, 2010)

Exactly. I was having major feeding problems. Decided to flip the blades to the unused side. Presto, works like a charm.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice score I have the little brother Dewalt and have run 1000's of bd feet and still on the first set of blades.


----------



## gemcam (Feb 21, 2011)

I bought a DW735 DeWalt and loved it at first but then it the feed would stall so Id have to push the board in and run around to pull it out, burning the wood each time it stopped. I took it back and they kept it over the weekend and ran my 12.5 in. Cherry and it worked great. I went back and picked it up and the first 6 or 8 passes were fine then it started stalling again. I called the store and was told to bring it back for a refund. Marsh Tool treated me great! I have learned since it was because of the cold causing the problem,unfortunately I hurt my back loading it into my PU. My 8or9 year old Makita has never minded the cold but I wanted to up grade and go a little wider. Now I don't know what to do. What ever it is it will be through Marsh Tool, Brighton Mi.


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I just unboxed mine and ran a few pieces through it. It beats the old Delta 12 1/2 inch all hollow; no snipe at all if you don't take too big a bite, and a VERY smooth finish compared to the old Delta. MaxTools ran a deal for $580, with the folding extension tables and an extra set of knives thrown in.


----------

